# Авиация > Работы на сайте www.airforce.ru >  Кристалл-72

## Д.Срибный

Приветствую!

Сергей Исаев подготовил к публикации рассказ Владимира Колотухина о показе МиГ-23 в Жуковском в 1972 г.
Рекомендую :-)

http://www.airforce.ru/history/moder...khin/index.htm

----------


## Мелихов Александр

Огромное спасибо ветерану 32 полка В. Колотухину и его помощнику С. Исаеву за предоставленную возможность насладиться атмосферой рассказа. Мужики, так держать, читается на одном дыхании !

----------


## sss

Поздравляю тезку с очередной главой его большого труда!
Как и раньше - живо, интересно и много нового!
(например, теперь опровергнут миф о том, что 23С были только в одном боевом полку в Березе)
когда же удастся завершить историю 32 гиап? :roll:

----------


## AC

> например, теперь опровергнут миф о том, что 23С были только в одном боевом полку в Березе


А в каких кругах имел хождение такой миф?

----------


## sss

Видимо, во всех, кроме самых узких :)

23С - машина редкая, "проходная", неудачная. Выпустили их очень мало (по советским меркам, разумеется) - в результате писали о ней походя, стараясь перейти сразу к массовой модификации 23М. Сведения о том, куда попали первые 23-и, долгое время ограничивались упоминанием лишь о березовском полке, и, поскольку число выпущенных самолетов не было известно, то вполне можно было предположить, что при выпуске 50-60 экз. и удалось воружить всего один полк...

Забавно, что эти сложные, строгие и неудачные машины после завершения службы в боевой части передали в училищные полки!..

----------


## AC

> Сведения о том, куда попали первые 23-и, долгое время ограничивались упоминанием лишь о березовском полке


А мне попадались упоминания, что они были в Щучине...

----------


## sss

Если не ошибаюсь, в щучине был разведполк - 11 орап (если не путаю)
а про истребителей в Щучине я ни разу не слышал...

----------


## AC

> Если не ошибаюсь, в щучине был разведполк - 11 орап (если не путаю)
> а про истребителей в Щучине я ни разу не слышал...


10 орап (11-й был в ГСВГ)
Был там 979 иап (МиГ-19 -- МиГ-23). ИАД была как раз Береза -- Россь -- Щучин.
Плюс еще в Щучине была эскадрилья буксировщиков мишеней на Ил-28.

----------


## airxander

927 Кенигсбергский Краснознамённый о. А. Невского иап, 
Осовцы (Береза) Брестская обл., 95 иад 26 ВА БелВО,
МиГ-21бис 79*-84*, МиГ-21УМ 84*, МиГ-23МЛД, МиГ-29 (9.12, 9.13).
Возможно ранее был апибом.

979 Волковысский Краснознамённый о. Кутузова III ст.  иап, 
Осовцы (Береза) Брестская обл., затем Щучин (Рожанка) Гродненская обл., затем Лида Грордненская обл., 95 иад 26 ВА БелВО,
МиГ-19, МиГ-23МЛ 74-89, МиГ-23МЛА. Расформирован в 89.

Какой из этих полков имел на вооружении МиГ-23С?

Заранее благодарен, с ув. airxander.
PS. Годы со звездочкой - упоминание в сети.

----------


## AC

> Какой из этих полков имел на вооружении МиГ-23С?


В контексте МиГ-23С упоминаются оба полка... Теоретически могло быть и такое...

----------


## sss

Переход с МиГ-23С на МиГ-21 мне кажется маловероятным (скорей все-таки перевели на МиГ-23М или уж МЛ)
поэтому речь, видимо, все-таки о 979 иап - разумеется, 23МЛ в 74 году это нонсенс...
наверное, все-таки было примерно так: с 71 года 23С, году в 76-77 - 23М, в начале 80-х -23МЛ, МЛА

----------


## airwolf

Хороший рассказ! Понравился! Спасибо!

----------


## F378

В березе не было миг-23 вообще ,  миг-21 бис  затем переход на миг-29  (927 иап)

миг-23с были в Щучине ,затем миг-23м ,позднее миг-23мл  ,машины модификаций с а затем м передавались в черниговское училище после перевооружения

----------


## AC

> В березе не было миг-23 вообще,  миг-21 бис  затем переход на миг-29  (927 иап)
> миг-23с были в Щучине, затем миг-23м, позднее миг-23мл, машины модификаций с а затем м передавались в черниговское училище после перевооружения


МиГ-23 в Щучине (фото):
http://elhangardetj.blogspot.com/200...l-979-iap.html

----------


## Mig

> МиГ-23 в Щучине (фото):
> http://elhangardetj.blogspot.com/200...l-979-iap.html


Спасибо за ссылку! А 979 иап был в ИА или ПВО?
Если ИА, то странно видеть серый МиГ-23МЛ... А может это не МЛ, а П? Тады серый ПВО-шный камуфляж вполне понятен.

----------


## unclebu

> Спасибо за ссылку! А 979 иап был в ИА или ПВО?
> Если ИА, то странно видеть серый МиГ-23МЛ... А может это не МЛ, а П? Тады серый ПВО-шный камуфляж вполне понятен.


979 иап был в ВВС. В полку в 70-х -80-х были УТИ-МиГ-15,23С, 23, 23У, 23МЛ. Из-за того, что не было 23МЛД одна смена в ДРА даже на чужой (хохляцкой) матчасти (23МЛД) летала. 23П в Белоруссии вообще не было. В Щучин 23МЛ в конце 70-х пришли действительно серые. Через пару лет перекрашивали. Россинский иап - 23С,23, 23У потом 9-12.
23МЛ, 23МЛА(МЛД), 23У были в 80-х в 201 иап на АС Мачулищи; 23М,23У в одной аэ 61 иап на АС Барановичи. Оба последних иап из ПВО.
Ну и как правильно Саша сказал - в Березе 23 не было. 21бис поступал на вооружение практически в одно время с 23. Его (21бис) на 23 никто бы не стал менять хотя бы из исключительно экономических соображений. Поэтому с 21бис на 9-12(13) пересаживались до конца 80-х. Редкие исключения были оправданны здравым смыслом - большей дальностью 23МЛД по сравнению с 9-13. А лишних 100 км над морем, где слабое ПСО - это неплохо.

С уважением,

----------


## AC

А это какая модификация у качинского?
http://aviaforum.ru/attachment.php?a...2&d=1233492608
Отседа:
http://aviaforum.ru/showpost.php?p=413001&postcount=253

----------


## unclebu

> А это какая модификация у качинского?
> http://aviaforum.ru/attachment.php?a...2&d=1233492608


Тут вот такой же. С самого интересного для этих машин ракурса.
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...3ML/1422792/L/

Пару похожих машин мне показывали московские други в декабре под столицей. "Родная сестра" - "спарка",видимо 23УМ - стояла в музее в Саваслейке.
Понятно, что это 23МZ. А вот, что поставить вместо "Z" - большой вопрос???? Еще интересно какие двигатели на них стоят - Р-29 или Р-35?

----------


## Mig

> http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...3ML/1422792/L/


То, что на этом фото не МЛ (как написано в подписи к фото) - это очевидно. Также очевидно, что самолет не наш, на киле закрашен оригинальный ОЗ и поверху неумелой рукой нарисована наша звезда.

Этой какой-то М, но вот какой - МФ, МС - ?

----------


## Igor_k

Наверно,МС.Теплопеленгатор  а не видно,да и шнобель кажется уже

----------


## unclebu

Igor_k \\\\\\Наверно,МС.Теплопеленга  тора не видно,да и шнобель кажется уже\\\\\\\\\
Ну отсутствие ТП-23 на музейной машине не повод для утверждения, что его там не было. На створке ниши носовой стойки шасси (в передней части) обтекатель-продолжение блока-координатора от ТП-23. Плюс противобликовое пятно...Так, что на "живом" самолете он стоял. И по поводу "шнобеля" полагаю сомнения тоже напрасны. И если это бы был МС, то как он в нашем летном училище оказался??? Речь ведь идет изначально о качинской машине.

Mig \\\\\\\То, что на этом фото не МЛ (как написано в подписи к фото) - это очевидно. \\\\\\\\\
У него правда есть характерная для МЛ деталь - радиовысотомер в районе форсажной камеры. Вот, что самое интересное во всех этих машинах. Потому и сказал вначале, что ракурс на крайней ссылке наиболее выигрышный.

\\\\\\\Также очевидно, что самолет не наш, на киле закрашен оригинальный ОЗ и поверху неумелой рукой нарисована наша звезда.\\\\\
На ПЧК зведы вроде как обычно без подкрашваний нанесены ?.. Да и фоновое пятно точно по лучам расположено...Весьма странно. Не факт что он "не наш".

\\\Этой какой-то М, но вот какой - МФ, МС - ? \\\\\
Похоже не тот и не другой.

----------


## FLOGGER

Согласен, что ТП-23 там стоял. Уверен также, что это не МС. Больше, к сожалению, ничего добавить не могу.

----------


## AC

Еще качинский (крупнее):
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...-23/1479746/L/
+ Рязань:
http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi....../1479986/L/

----------


## unclebu

> Еще качинский (крупнее):
> http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi...-23/1479746/L/
> + Рязань:
> http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi....../1479986/L/


Ну рязанский-то 23П скорее всего...

----------


## FLOGGER

http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi....../1479986/L/



> Ну рязанский-то 23П скорее всего...


Ну, "красавец"! Кто, интересно, красил? Специально издевались, что ли?
P.S.А как Вы определили, что это "П"?

----------


## unclebu

> http://www.airliners.net/photo/Russi....../1479986/L/
> 
> Ну, "красавец"! Кто, интересно, красил? Специально издевались, что ли?
> P.S.А как Вы определили, что это "П"?


Внизу сразу почти за срезом правого воздухозаборника накладочки закрашены и задний срез законцовки киля. Я такой вид только на 23П встречал.

----------


## FLOGGER

Честно говоря, не очень понял насчет заднего среза законцовки киля. Нельзя ли на каком-нибудь другом фото пояснить, в чем дело?

----------


## airframe28

to FLOGGER
Этот самолет действительно МиГ-23П
А законцовки киля у П и , скажем, МЛ выглядят вот так:
1 - МиГ-23П
2-МиГ-23МЛ
[IMG]
а вот и сам памятник в другом ракурсе
http://www.aviamonuments.ru/planes/R...anskaya+obl./1

----------


## FLOGGER

Понял,  спасибо.

----------


## AC

МЛД:
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=13145&size=large
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=8444&size=large

Армавир:
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=12866&size=large

----------


## AC

А с Сумах что за тип стоит?
Фото тут:
http://spotters.net.ua/file/?id=20542&size=large

----------


## FLOGGER

Да, вроде как, на 23М больше всего похож. На крыле только, не пойму, есть "зуб" или нет?

----------


## muk33

> Наверно,МС.Теплопеленгатор  а не видно,да и шнобель кажется уже


Это обычная М-ка, раньше стояла в ангаре УЛО в Котельниково. Преподы рассказывали, что при перегоне в один из южных полков в середине 70-х, после посадки обнаружили течь бака №2. А поскольку он является силовым элементом фюзеляжа и составляет единое целое с центропланом, специалисты завода признали дальнейший полет небезопасным. Самолет оставили, а позже было принято решение передать его в качестве наглядного пособия. Тогда планировался переход Качи на МиГ-23. Но он так и не состоялся и мы изучали этот самолет на 4 курсе перед выпуском,  как перспективную матчасть. Кстати на таких мне пришлось потом летать 4 года. Обтекатель ТП виден перед щитком передней стойки. После, уже в 90-х "03" притащили в Качу, там был импровизированный музей у УЛО. Потом, когда училище кануло в лету, обосновавшиеся там воины сухопутных войск в силу своей интеллектуальной продвинутости начали расправляться со всем, что напоминало авиацию. Первым исчез барельеф с УЛО (цветной металл!), затем с помощью БТР свалили памятник на плацу училища (там были профили летчиков в шлемофоне, ЗШ и ГШ  на фоне взмывающей ракеты. Жители окрестных домов, возмущенные вандализмом звонили на Волгоградское ТВ, но властям Г-героя было пофиг). Затем почти сожгли музейный МиГ-29. После этого, оставшиеся самолеты и собственно музей с экспонатами (некоторые с 1911 года) передали музею "Панорама Сталинградской битвы", где они по сей день и существуют. А звездочка просто поистерлась за все эти годы.

----------

